# OPG - Opus Group



## System (11 April 2012)

Opus Group Limited (OPG) is an Asia-Pacific business services and communications solutions company, distributing published content to customers accross multiple specialist divisions. 

http://www.opusgroup.co


----------



## McLovin (11 April 2012)

Just had a quick look through the prospectus. Not very good at all...



> OPUS Group has net debt of approximately $53 million.
> 
> It is noted that during the year ended 30 June, 2011, the group breached its gearing ratio banking convenants associated with its debt facility.
> 
> ...


----------



## System (11 October 2018)

On October 9th, 2018, Opus Group Limited (OPG) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between OPG and its shareholders, and confirmation that Left Field Printing Group Limited has been admitted to, and its securities are quoted on, the Hong Kong Stock Exchange.


----------

